# Pheasants forever TV



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I heard that Pheasants forever is coming out with their first televison show starting I believe July 31 on OLN. Not sure of the time though, maybe I'll do a search on dish network. I think its going to be a weekly show I suspect similar to ducks unlimited TV. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

From the PF Website

Pheasants Forever Television Flushes to the Air
New Series Begins July 31st on the Outdoor Life Network 
The Outdoor Life Network (OLN) recently slotted Pheasants Forever Television to air on Sundays at 11:30AM CST / 12:30 PM EST. The season's first episode will air on Sunday, July 31st. There will be 13 original shows with 26 total airings. Each show will be rebroadcast on Tuesdays at 12 PM CST / 1 PM EST. This is Pheasants Forever's (PF) first-ever television series.

The show's first episode will feature the first of a two-part series with Scott Barton, a teenager from New York fighting cancer. The segment explores the human side of hunting and what hunting means to this young boy and his father as they chase roosters in South Dakota with show host, Ron Schara.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Anybody else see this today? Seemed like a heart-warming story about the kid from NY. Unfortunately, the show is hosted by Ron Schara, who I don't care for too much. Additionally, like most other hunting shows they were trying to pawn off guided hunts to SD...only starting at $100/day...Great Lodge...great service...blah...blah...blah! Shoot, I could shoot roosters all day on that type of "ranch" too! uke:

After saying all that, PF has done some great and incredible work, but they too embrace the commercialization of hunting. Oh well...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I saw it also....same reaction when I saw Schara hosting it.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I working for a company you all know by now, Are working with PF for a spot for Public land hunts as well as NONE paid hunting on private land.
It is a bitselfish on my part it is for promoting the product and the company I am employed by. So hopefully this will promote ND and the Great state we have and on the flip side show the state the importance of Limiting GO's in our state.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

So far the second show, kind of boring.
I'd like to see a little more hunting action and little less of the side stories.... but that's just me.


----------

